# Purdy - Newcastle-Upon-Tyne, UK



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Purdy* is a tame three year old hen who is accustomed to living indoors. 

Unfortunately her owner/rescuer can no longer keep her and has had to make the heartbreaking decision to find her a new home.

Purdy was hand reared and is imprinted on humans. She has always been an only indoor pigeon, she might not know what other pigeons are or be able to adjust to life in an aviary, so her ideal home will be as an only indoor pigeon with someone that is able to give her lots of love and affection. If you can help, please contact me.


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Just wondered how this has ended as there has been no response? Has Purdy found a forever home? She's such a sweetie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I also "advertised" Purdy on my website and on Facebook...she has received three offers of a home so far, two were from pigeon rescuers/lovers in London and one in Plymouth. The problem is that Purdy's owner wants to deliver her to her new home herself, so she is hoping someone further north will be able to take her.

Cynthia


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

That's nice to hear  can completely understand her owner wanting to take her to her new home, I would. Was just curious to her outcome as it must be such a wrench for her owner to let her go :-( I also have a loft full of "pets" plus Tiger who I hand raised from 12 days due to illness (nearly lost her to canker) now spends her days lazing in the loft, has a fly out if I'm feeling brave enough to let her! Then her evenings on the sofa with me watching tv! They make such excellent rewarding pets


----------

